# Cycling Tank with a snail?



## FireRed (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm switching my betta to a new 8 gallon tank and i was wondering if i could cycle it using old water, rocks and a snail? I here there cycle resistant. I'm hoping to use a nerite snail because i dont want a whole bunch of them. Also if its possible....how?


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I used snails to cycle my 10 gallon.

I wouldn't say they are cycle resistant (meaning they won't die), but they generally do live through a lot. My cycle took about 4 - 5 weeks with some pond snails (that reproduced) and a mystery snail added about 4 weeks in.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

not necessary and planting the new 8g would prevent ammonia and nitrIte spikes anyway.

Just be sure to not add food for a week or so.

my .02


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I put a gold incan in my 10g with some danios while it was cycling and he's still in there happy as ever so I guess it'd be ok


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

It shouldn't be a problem. Make sure you have some plants in the tank. Snails like to feed on the algae that grows on the surface of plants. You might add a bottom feeder tablet every other day.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I wouldn't count on a nerite snail surviving a cycle, they can be sensitive. If you use some old substrate or old filter media the cycle should be very rapid though.


----------

